# Smoked salmon - 1st smoke on my MES 30



## Omnivore (Jul 24, 2019)

Cut fillets into snack-sized pieces. Dry cured for 3 hours in 1 part salt, 3 parts brown sugar, a little garlic powder and black pepper. Rinsed with cold water, dried off, and let sit uncovered in the fridge for 6 hours to get a nice pellicle 

Used Traeger signature blend pellets (waiting on some alder pellets to arrive)  in the a-maze-n tray, put the fish in the smoker and started it up at 140. Gradually bumped the temp 10 degrees every 15 minutes until it got to 180, then smoked for a couple hours. (Side note - I'm really happy with my new 4-probe Inkbird thermometer). Brushed with maple syrup after 1st and 2nd hour. Pretty smoky and delicious - I wish all the pieces were as good as the belly cuts though :) 

I had an albumin problem with the sockeye fillets. I know it happens from cooking too fast which is why I was pretty careful when bumping up the temp to 180. I was was less careful with the old bullet smoker. The only thing I can think of is that the electric bullet smoker always had a full water pan. Then again the coho didn't have as much albumin this time so maybe it's just the the particular fish. 

Anywho, coho on the rack, ready to be vac packed for a friend. Sockeye ends and belly on the plate for snacking tomorrow.

Really happy with this smoker so far. I hope we get some tuna bellies out here this summer!


----------



## crazymoon (Jul 24, 2019)

O, Your salmon looks delicious!


----------



## gmc2003 (Jul 24, 2019)

I'd be happy with the smoker to. Your salmon looks wonderful.

Point for sure
Chris


----------



## cmayna (Jul 24, 2019)

Good job on the fish.   Hope your little friend in the 2nd pic got the pieces that fell to the floor.  Yes, belly pieces are my favorite.


----------



## Winterrider (Jul 24, 2019)

Salmon looks like it turned out very good.


----------



## disco (Jul 24, 2019)

One of my favourite dishes! Big like!


----------



## Omnivore (Jul 25, 2019)

Thanks everyone! It always feels good when a new piece of equipment works according to plan.



 cmayna
 the pup smelled the salmon the moment it was in the house. I'm pretty strick with his snacks but it'd be cruel not to give him some salmon skin :)


----------



## TomKnollRFV (Jul 25, 2019)

Looks great!

Now if you do Tuna bellies don't forget them pics!


----------

